# DIY Thunder Tube or Spring Drum



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's a neat diy for kids & adults to enjoy. 
Could be used in a haunt for live sound effects, very unique sounds.

store bought version for reference:






diy by kipkay (sorry for the cheese & ad plug)






and a home diy by paul spleight






i would try a metal coffee can with a plastic lid, add a spring and it's ready to go.


----------



## SerifBalehawk (Aug 14, 2015)

Heeeeeeeeeeeee, my roommate would murder me if I made one.

I need to find a big can.


----------

